# New FiOs lineup this month for me



## segadc (Nov 21, 2007)

Finally I will get some more HD channels for free. But I am also scared Tivo will take a long time to get word of the update. What is the average time Tivo will take to get this huge lineup change? Those who have already gotten the update, how fast did Tivo recognize the new lineup? Were you required to do another rescan of the channels?


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

I'm waiting for that shoe to drop, too.

I found my updated lineup and an 'as of date' and sent both links to Tivo to see if it does any good.

I got back the standard "tell us what channels are wrong" email and I replied that this was a 'heads up' for a future change.

Dunno if it's gonna help but most every channel is changing...


----------



## smgeisler (Dec 23, 2001)

In Pittsburgh, TiVo was updated in about 1.5 days. I didn't have to do anything to the TiVo. It just had a mile long message listing the channels added and deleted. All the season passes were automatically changed.


----------



## segadc (Nov 21, 2007)

Wow hopfully it will be that quick.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

In Massachusetts, they had 99&#37; of the lineup correct in 24 hours. It took them a week to fix 3 channels which wouldn't have been a big deal at all except one of them was FOX.


----------



## jcostom (Mar 6, 2002)

SeanC said:


> In Massachusetts, they had 99% of the lineup correct in 24 hours. It took them a week to fix 3 channels which wouldn't have been a big deal at all except one of them was FOX.


We just got slapped with the new lineup this morning here in South Jersey.. So, none of the channels match the guide, or the available channel listing. I re-ran guided setup to be sure, no change. I also checked zap2it.com to see the data that is supposedly the same as what's being provided to tivo, and found the old lineup.

Given that it took Tribune nearly 2 months to sort out whether or not we had USA HD and CNBC HD (they FINALLY got it right last week), I'm not exactly optimistic. How recent were the lineup shifts in MA and Western PA?

Lastly, I assume that if I reboot, I'll get a guide full of "To be announced", but with the correct channel callsigns, correct?


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

jcostom said:


> How recent were the lineup shifts in MA and Western PA?


Massachusetts lineup change happened on 8/20.


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)

smgeisler said:


> All the season passes were automatically changed.


Except for the ones where you had to manually switch from SD to HD.


----------



## ChrisNJ (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm in the same boat here in South Jersey. I'll be checking for an update when I get home tonight. Fingers crossed.


----------



## SiB57 (Feb 4, 2008)

No update yet for me (South Jersey.)

My buddy in Northern Delaware also had his lineup update today (apparently a week ahead of schedule) and he too doesn't have any good channel listings.


----------



## Snuffy2 (Jan 14, 2007)

SiB57 said:


> No update yet for me (South Jersey.)
> 
> My buddy in Northern Delaware also had his lineup update today (apparently a week ahead of schedule) and he too doesn't have any good channel listings.


That person in N Del would be me.

I found that a Kent County Zip Code 19901 was a pretty close Zip. It seems to have every channel except KYW & WPVI HD. It has KYW & WPVI in SD but not HD. WCAU & WTXF is in SD & HD.

You'll have to go & remove all the Baltimore local channels as well, but it seems the closest Zip I could find until Tivo/Verizon gets their listings updated.

Hope it helps. It should work for any Philly suburb (S Jersey, N Del, SE PA) that got updated.

Lemme know if anyone finds a better Zip.


----------



## jcostom (Mar 6, 2002)

Snuffy2 said:


> I found that a Kent County Zip Code 19901 was a pretty close Zip. It seems to have every channel except KYW & WPVI HD. It has KYW & WPVI in SD but not HD. WCAU & WTXF is in SD & HD.


I'm now using 19901, and have most of the appropriate programming.. Very odd that VZ would choose some of the channel numbers they did for Kent County, like for the Philly locals. Take KYW, 503 in the new SJ area, but it's 511 in Kent County. Of course, Kent County has no 503. Like I said, odd.

Thanks much for the temp zip code! Keeping my eyes on the tivo lineup site to see when i can go back to using 08053.


----------



## TSFNJ (Dec 30, 2007)

South Jersey here too. As of 7am this morning, no update. Last night, rather than re-scan, I went through the lineup (using the new lineup card as a guide) and selected the channels I receive. The only issue I found that WPVI-HD and KYW-HD were listed on the card as 506 and 503, but were really 511 & 514 (I think).


----------



## SiB57 (Feb 4, 2008)

My channel guide in Medford (08055) was updated this morning. Sweet, looks like my Tivo is back up and working


----------



## jcostom (Mar 6, 2002)

SiB57 said:


> My channel guide in Medford (08055) was updated this morning. Sweet, looks like my Tivo is back up and working


Great news.. I'll be re-running the guided setup tonight in Marlton, re-transporting my house back to 08053..


----------



## askewed (Sep 12, 2000)

I'm in central Jersey (Mercer) and all of my channels are different. The guide data does not match. I think they started this last night sometime prior to 8PM because our prime time recordings were messed up. 

Hope this gets fixed quick, my daughter is going to revolt if she turns Dora on again and it's a country music video.


----------



## ChickenCheese (Sep 8, 2003)

askewed said:


> Hope this gets fixed quick, my daughter is going to revolt if she turns Dora on again and it's a country music video.


I'm with you. I'm west of Philly and all my channels were different this morning. I went to turn on Disney channel for my daughter and she was unhappy to see a country video instead of Jo Jo's Circus.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

ChickenCheese said:


> I'm with you. I'm west of Philly and all my channels were different this morning. I went to turn on Disney channel for my daughter and she was unhappy to see a country video instead of Jo Jo's Circus.


Me, too.

Guess I'm "moving" to South Jersey for awhile.


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

Gregor said:


> Me, too.
> 
> Guess I'm "moving" to South Jersey for awhile.


Don't stay too long. My TV started talking funny after I "moved" to Long Island


----------



## ChickenCheese (Sep 8, 2003)

Gregor said:


> Me, too.
> 
> Guess I'm "moving" to South Jersey for awhile.


Is there a good zip code to use for South Jersey? I'm hoping that it'll be fixed when I get home, but who knows.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

I used 08055, I'll post results momentarily.


----------



## ChickenCheese (Sep 8, 2003)

Gregor said:


> I used 08055, I'll post results momentarily.


Cool. Thanks! :up:


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

I am 08108. Last night still had bad channel lineup. Sounds like they should be fixed though this morning. Do I have to rerun setup or will Tivo figure it out and update on its own?


----------



## Ziggy86 (Jun 23, 2004)

How often do they change the lineup?


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

Gregor said:


> I used 08055, I'll post results momentarily.





ChickenCheese said:


> Cool. Thanks! :up:


08055 is pretty close, missing a bunch of HD channels, most notably

Channels in Guide, but not active:

553 Fox HD
568 WGN HD
572 CSPAN HD
583 SpeedHD
590 GolfVS HD
591 Outdoor HD
592 Tennis HD
597 WFN HD
598 MAV HD
617 FBN HD
618 FNC HD
629 BIO HD
650 QVC HD
668 GRN HD
670 TravelHD
699 FamHD
711 MHD (Palladia shows up here)
740 HMHD
744 MGMHD


----------



## litkaj (Jun 5, 2007)

I live in Exton, PA and our changeover happened this morning. As of now only about 10&#37; of my channels are correct (the ones that didn't change).

There is absolutely no reason for TiVo and Tribune to have screwed this up. I notified TiVo a month ago that a change was going to happen in my area and that they should be ready for it. Two weeks ago I contacted them again and gave them the SPECIFIC DATE. I even received a response to that message a few days later telling me that the change had been taken care of. Both times I also sent them a listing of the the channel lineup.

I just filed another lineup change report now. The way they've responded in the past I'm not expecting them to fix it until Monday. Until then, I'm left with SD locals to watch + USA, TNT, TBS, and Spike. I really ought to send them a bill for the TiVo & Cable service I can't use as a result of their laziness...


----------



## jcostom (Mar 6, 2002)

Gregor said:


> 08055 is pretty close, missing a bunch of HD channels, most notably
> 
> Channels in Guide, but not active:
> 
> ...


Same deal here.. I called in because our CableCards don't appear to be authorized for TBS HD (552) a little while ago. The guy told me that those are place-holders for those channels which will be added to our market by the end of the year.

Anyone else have the TBS HD problem? Shows up in the guide, but when you tune it, you get the black screen with the message telling you that you may need a cable card and to call your cable company.. That's the only channel I've got that problem on, so it's not too bad..

And BTW, 711 / Palladia *IS* the new name for MHD. Seems like a stupid name change, IMHO.

http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/08/14/mhd-palladia-name-change-official-september-1-but-no-less-con/


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

jcostom said:


> Same deal here.. I called in because our CableCards don't appear to be authorized for TBS HD (552) a little while ago. The guy told me that those are place-holders for those channels which will be added to our market by the end of the year.
> 
> Anyone else have the TBS HD problem? Shows up in the guide, but when you tune it, you get the black screen with the message telling you that you may need a cable card and to call your cable company.. That's the only channel I've got that problem on, so it's not too bad..
> 
> ...


552/TBSHD works fine for me here in North Jersey, FWIW. That is if you consider the cheesy pre-streched HD implementaiton "fine" .


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

litkaj said:


> I live in Exton, PA and our changeover happened this morning. As of now only about 10% of my channels are correct (the ones that didn't change).
> 
> There is absolutely no reason for TiVo and Tribune to have screwed this up. I notified TiVo a month ago that a change was going to happen in my area and that they should be ready for it. Two weeks ago I contacted them again and gave them the SPECIFIC DATE. I even received a response to that message a few days later telling me that the change had been taken care of. Both times I also sent them a listing of the the channel lineup.
> 
> I just filed another lineup change report now. The way they've responded in the past I'm not expecting them to fix it until Monday. Until then, I'm left with SD locals to watch + USA, TNT, TBS, and Spike. I really ought to send them a bill for the TiVo & Cable service I can't use as a result of their laziness...


Rerun guided setup using zip code 08055, that lineup is very close to what you have. I'm not far from you and it seems to be solid. You'll have to pick the south jersey FIOS system.


----------



## ChickenCheese (Sep 8, 2003)

I called TiVo support to see what was going on. They said they had no idea about Verizon changing their lineup. But I wasn't the first person to call. She gave me a zip of 19350 to try. I'm doing that right now and will report back. She did say to wait a month and then try my right zip code again!


----------



## litkaj (Jun 5, 2007)

ChickenCheese said:


> I called TiVo support to see what was going on. They said they had no idea about Verizon changing their lineup. But I wasn't the first person to call. She gave me a zip of 19350 to try. I'm doing that right now and will report back. She did say to wait a month and then try my right zip code again!


That's BS.

If they take a month to get it right I'm going to go through all my credit card statements from the last couple years and dispute every charge I see from TiVo. I may not win anything but the most recent but it'll teach them a lesson about what happens when they piss of their customers after their merchant account fines them for each charge I dispute, regardless of whether or not they win.

As I said before, there is ZERO excuse on this one as I, and I assume other Verizon customers, gave them plenty of notice as to the change. After screwing up other markets as badly as they did I'd think they'd have tried harder to get this one right. They've just been lazy.


----------



## mulscully (May 31, 2003)

I live in chester county, PA is there another zip code I can enter that will give me a proper lineup?? Now KYW-hd is 511? the 800's are pretty much gone?


Lou


----------



## bobonline (Oct 2, 2007)

Gregor said:


> Rerun guided setup using zip code 08055, that lineup is very close to what you have. I'm not far from you and it seems to be solid. You'll have to pick the south jersey FIOS system.


My zip is 19312 (Berwyn,PA) and I used this suggested zip *08055 *and its very close. Quickly scanned thru all the HD channels which are now in the 500/600 range and they all seem to be there. SciFi HD at last


----------



## askewed (Sep 12, 2000)

Can someone please describe what they are seeing. Is it what is happening here? I can't select channels on the 800s. Some HD channels are live in the 500s but they are either mislabled or to be announced. Does this sound right? It's been like this for 30+ hours.


----------



## hooper (Sep 22, 2007)

Anyone have a working zip for the Philly area with KYW and WPVI on the right channels AND WITH guide data for those two? I tried a Wilmington DE one thinking it would be pretty damn close and it was except those two channels call signs got whacked and no guide data. They do appear to be the right numbers though.


----------



## ChickenCheese (Sep 8, 2003)

askewed said:


> Can someone please describe what they are seeing. Is it what is happening here? I can't select channels on the 800s. Some HD channels are live in the 500s but they are either mislabled or to be announced. Does this sound right? It's been like this for 30+ hours.


That's correct. Verizon switched around a lot of their channels. All the HD channels that were in the 800s are now in the 500s (maybe 600s too?). And all of the kid channels are switched as well. Disney was 222 (or around there) and now it's around 250. And those are just the ones I looked at. I'm sure they switched around more. Starting yesterday morning, when I go to put on Mickey Mouse Clubhouse that TiVo recorded for my kids, instead of Mickey, they get to watch country music. Because TiVo still thinks channel 222 is Disney. But now it's country music television.

I tried the zip code 19350 that the CS rep gave me. But it's missing ABC and CBS in HD. This isn't going to work at all.


----------



## hooper (Sep 22, 2007)

Zip Code 19801 for Wilmington DE, then Select Verizon Fios PA/DE as provider and you will get the correct Guide LAYOUT for the Philly Burbs. KYW and WPVI are in the right slot, but have no guide data at all. Which leads to my other post.... Verizon changed the call signs of those channels for me from KYWDT to KYW-HD and WPVIDT to WPVI-HD. The Tivo gets this info from the cablecards/coax feed. This will break all your SP's..... if they ever get guide data. So something isn't right.


----------



## adamwsh (Oct 22, 2002)

So, are you all saying the only way to get the update quickly is to repeat guided setup? I did a "Connect to Tivo Serivce Now" in the setting area last night, but that didn't do it.


----------



## jconnell (Sep 12, 2008)

litkaj said:


> That's BS.
> 
> If they take a month to get it right I'm going to go through all my credit card statements from the last couple years and dispute every charge I see from TiVo. I may not win anything but the most recent but it'll teach them a lesson about what happens when they piss of their customers after their merchant account fines them for each charge I dispute, regardless of whether or not they win.
> 
> As I said before, there is ZERO excuse on this one as I, and I assume other Verizon customers, gave them plenty of notice as to the change. After screwing up other markets as badly as they did I'd think they'd have tried harder to get this one right. They've just been lazy.


I agree 100%, it's Friday and the change took place on Monday for me. Long darn time to get it fixed.

These have the correct channel names but are "To be announced" having to program listing thus making them basically worthless for viewing/recording.

304, 460 - 492, 591 (11 channels)
511 (CBS)
514 (ABC)

I can live with the 11 channels taking a couple of days but 2 of the 3 major networks can't be used! Either way that's 13 channels that aren't available because Tivo hasn't done their jobs. Unacceptable. The fee we pay Tivo is for up to date and correct guide information. Right now I don't have either.


----------



## hooper (Sep 22, 2007)

adamwsh said:


> So, are you all saying the only way to get the update quickly is to repeat guided setup? I did a "Connect to Tivo Serivce Now" in the setting area last night, but that didn't do it.


You can do a guided setup for immediate results, or you can wait till they update your zip and it will detect changes automatically.


----------



## jglonek (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah, Verizon just punched through an update for me in the Philly area yesterday. Everything is messed up completely. I talked to TiVO last night and they had no idea. I put in a ticket in the website this morning too.

I guess I'll give it part of the weekend until I start putting in other zip codes. But yeah if the guide information is broken too that's absolutely no help.

And I did do the guided setup again and same channels so no good. I assume that my program guide in the Tivo website would update the same time it pushes the new channels out to me right? And that's still the old one as well.


----------



## askewed (Sep 12, 2000)

hooper said:


> You can do a guided setup for immediate results, or you can wait till they update your zip and it will detect changes automatically.


Using my own zip code?


----------



## hooper (Sep 22, 2007)

Don't use your own zip.... that is the same as waiting for Tivo to update your zip.


----------



## askewed (Sep 12, 2000)

hooper said:


> Don't use your own zip.... that is the same as waiting for Tivo to update your zip.


Okay thanks. On phone with TiVo now. Gonna give them a piece of my mind... for all of us.


----------



## kcc64 (Nov 15, 2005)

In line with the sense of frustration by most of the poster, I am more dumbfounded than angry at that this continues to be an issue for each area. Being in the Philly area I really hoped there would be little or no lag.

To compound things, checking TV Guide online, it appears they have their act together as they show the new line-up with guide data.

Hello TIVO, maybe time to look for escape clauses in your deal with Tribune!


----------



## adamwsh (Oct 22, 2002)

askewed said:


> Okay thanks. On phone with TiVo now. Gonna give them a piece of my mind... for all of us.


So...what did they tell you?


----------



## bpickard (Jan 12, 2008)

Here is a summary for those of you combination Tivo and FiOS users who are still wondering what is going on with your FiOS/Tivo and why all your channels have changed with some of them apparently missing. Nearly all of this information has appeared on these boards in some form already, but I thought it might be worth while to have it all in one place for everyone who is coming into this a little late in the game.

WHAT IS HAPPENING?: As part of an initiative to offer a more robust lineup, especially with regard to HD channels, Verizon has decided to realign the channel numbering of much of its lineup. Because Tivo relies on externally provided programming information (from a company called Tribune), the channel and programming information that you see through the Tivo guide is only as good as the data provided by Tribune. Tivo/Tribune has been VERY slow to update their channel info in response to Verizon's lineup changes, so the guide information that you have downloaded to your Tivo is likely out of sync with the content that is actually being provided to you by Verizon. That is why your 800 channels which used to be, and which Tivo still thinks are, the HD channels are now gone (black). They have moved to the 500-600's. You can see this for yourself by just manually tuning to the channels in that range (they start at 510 here in the S.Jersey/Philadelpha market).

WHEN DID/WILL IT START AND WHEN DID/WILL IT END?: I can't say for sure when this is happening in every market, but here in South Jersey (Barrington-08007), Verizon kicked in the realignment on Sunday night / Monday morning. I've been forcing updates every few hrs since then and finally got the updated guide info from Tivo late yesterday afternoon. Of course this is just the case in my zip. Other zipcodes in this market are in various stages of transition.

WHAT ARE YOUR OPTIONS?:
If Verizon has transitioned your service to the new channel lineups and you are still waiting for the Tivo updates to "catch up", then you have a couple options:
1. WAIT - You can just wait for Tivo to get the guide updates through to your zip. Advantages - no need to redo guided setup; no need to re-redo the guided setup once Tivo sorts everything out. Disadvantages - Tivo/Tribune has been taking a very long time to get to the updates in each zip (sometimes as long as several days) and in the meantime your guide will be pretty much useless and your recordings will be all screwed up (because tivo will be trying to record shows on channel numbers that are no longer accurate). 
2. SWITCH TO A NEW ZIP - I don't mean sell your house and move to a new town, I mean re-run the channel setup portion of the guided setup and lie to it about your zipcode. Give it one that you know Tivo has already changed over (using info from other posts in on these boards) and that will be pretty close to what yours will eventually be. Advantages - Guide and recordings will work again. Disadvantages - You will have to switch back to your real zip code once all of this is sorted out and the guide info for your zip is accurate again. One more thing to remember about this option - once you enter the guided setup (thumbs down three times followed by enter) you can't go back!! You will be forced to choose a zipcode and a channel lineup (even if none of them are accurate) and wait for guided setup to complete (which can take upwards of 30 mins).

Once your zipcode is finally updated by Tivo/Tribune, it is still very likely that all will not be 100% correct. For instance, here in 08007, Comcast Sportsnet Philadelphia HD (used to be channel 829 and now is channel 576) actually has the programming info for Comcast Sportsnet Washington DC HD (very frustrating for a Phillies fan). Of course, we here in S. Jersey currently get, and have always gotten, the Philadelphia version of CSN, and not the DC version for our local sports channel. The SD channel for Comcast Sportnet Philadelpha (channel 76) has the correct programming info, so this is likely just a mistake that will get sorted out as soon as Tivo/Tribune gets around to it.

In addition, Tivo/Tribune's updated guide info includes several HD channels that we S.Jersey/Philly FiOS customers DO NOT YET RECEIVE. Several posters have noted this. These channels include TBSHD, FBCHD, FNCHD, QVCHD, and several others in the upper 500 - 600 range. The deal with these channels is that some markets with the new Verizon lineups, and where Verizon installed the fiber lines more recently, are receiving these channels already (like NY and N. Jersey), while other markets, where FiOS has been available for years (like Philly and S. Jersey) are not yet receiving these channels. The rumored cause of this is that Verizon's newer equipment that it is installing with new fiber runs can handle the additional bandwidth requirements for the expanded hd lineups while the older equipment cannot. Supposedly, although we here in S.Jersey did get several new hd channels with the realignment, we will not get all of them until our older equipment is updated. I have no idea if this is true or not, but it sounds good to me. In any event we don't receive these channels yet, so in that respect Tivo/Tribune is actually ahead of the game. Unfortunately when you tune to them now they are just black. You can always adjust your lineup via the Tivo setup screens to just say that you don't receive them (remember to turn them back on when Verizon does finally offer these channels in your market).

If you are finding that the Tivo update has occurred in your zip but that there are still problems with the programming info, then you should make Tivo aware of it at http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport/contactsupport/lineup_tool.html . I know that Tivo/Tribune has been responsive to submissions via this page in the past. I think your best best is to use the comments field at the end to be as expressive and detailed as possible about the nature of the problem, and hopefully this will all be resolved asap.

WHAT DOES THIS ALL MEAN IN THE LONG RUN?:
Although Tivo/Tribune's lack of awareness of/preparation for/response to Verizon's channel realignment has been EXTREMELY frustrating to nearly every FiOS-Tivo customer, we should remember that once this is all sorted out we will be receiving alot more HD channels than we were before this all went down.

The real shame is that the horrible customer service we've experienced during this week is very atypical of Tivo, IMHO. It's the sort of thing we've all come to expect from a company like Verizon, actually. Unfortunately, now the Verizon reps will just have more fuel to argue why you should ditch Tivo and fork out 19.99/month for their inferior DVR. Tivo offers so many advantages to cable company issued DVR's that its tragic to have something as simple as a lineup change threaten the 10 yrs of goodwill that Tivo has built with their loyal fanbase.

-B


----------



## adamwsh (Oct 22, 2002)

Thanks for the detailed reply!! It really sucks they had to do this right after the start of the new programming season! Couldn't they have done it 2 weeks ago!?!? Jerks!


----------



## ChickenCheese (Sep 8, 2003)

Great post, bpickard. I just followed the link you had and submitted it.

askewed, any updates on your phone call? I really had no luck with mine. I guess I'll be calling again tonight.


----------



## dcpmark (Feb 8, 2006)

I am not a Verizon apologist....I love both TiVO and FIOS, but if forced to choose between them, I would pick TiVO, and it's not even close. Having said that, I don't blame Verizon at all for this. Your contract with them is to provide TV service to your home. Occasionally, service gets upgraded, and when that happens, their responsibility is to provide correct guide information for THEIR equipment. They don't care that we use a 3rd-party guide service, and as a business have no reason to take special care to support a 3rd-party box when they provide the same type of equipment. 

It is TiVO's responsibility, on the other hand, to keep the guide information current, regardless of service provider. It's what we PAY them for, regardless of any changing circumstances. The length of time it takes to repair such instances is far too slow, and in this case there appears to be actual workarounds which TiVO should have known about and notified their PAYING customers. TiVO is supposed to support FIOS, FIOS is not supposed to support TiVO. I'm just happy they work together at all!

Finally, to the above poster, the FIOS realignment has been rolling out for MONTHS now, not weeks, with a publically-posted schedule:

6/30 Fort Wayne IN
7/21 Portland OR
7/28 New York
7/31 Northern NJ
8/12 Pittsburgh (was originally scheduled for 8/06)
8/13 Richmond VA
8/14 Hampton Roads VA
8/20 Massachusetts
8/21 Rhode Island
8/27 Mercer County, NJ
9/02 Southern Delaware
9/04 Central Delaware
9/08 Southern New Jersey
9/11 Southeastern PA
9/15 Northern Delaware
9/18 Anne Arundel/Howard County MD
9/22 Washington Metro
10/1 Baltimore MD
10/2 Florida Gulf Coast
10/8 North Texas
10/9 Southern California

TiVO should have been ready for the individual areas by now.


----------



## jglonek (Sep 9, 2008)

My opinion is that when all of this is said and done we should politely ask for a refund for our monthly service for whatever length of time this was an issue. I think that's only right, because we aren't receiving service really at this point in time, and paying for nothing.

Companies like Blizzard offer refunds down to the hour sometimes when their World of Warcraft servers are down for extended periods of time. There's no reason TiVo shouldn't do the same.

Edit: And I have to agree with the above poster. I had my new schedule printed out and sitting by my TV weeks in advance. There's no reason TiVo couldn't be prepared.


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

May be a stupid question but,

Once Analog is gone, won't they need a major change in channel numbers ?


----------



## askewed (Sep 12, 2000)

Hi sorry for taking long to get back to you all... I'm a stay-at-home dad and my daughter had gymnastics.

TiVo tried to blame Verizon. I told them that, "they knew this was coming" the CSR said, "no we didn't". I responded that many people that I was aware of called TiVo in advance to make sure that they knew and further that, "I can understand it happening the first time but this mess keeps happening county to county every time Verizon starts the conversion. I asked her why they haven't gotten out ahead of the situation. Then she tried to shift the blame onto Tribune and when that didn't work she offered me a one month refund.

I explained that I have exclusively owned TiVos since 2000 and that while they do many things great they do this part very badly. I explained that when DirecTV dumped them I (at great expense to me) dumped DirecTV. I then asked for a free year of service, which she declined and then her supervisor declined - citing that this was Verizon's fault not theirs.

I left the call but before I did I told the supervisor the following. The $500 box I bought from you is useless without accurate guide data. I have nearly $1,000 invested in TiVo's (currently) and I pay a premium every month in cable cards and service fees to use their service and that in essence that service is no more then guide data. When they fail to provide that, they are providing nothing. 

I was told that they became aware of the issue in my zip code (08691) yesterday and that it shouldn't take more then 5 days to fix the issue. I took the free month but I was insulted by it and told them as much.


----------



## jconnell (Sep 12, 2008)

I think most know that the pre-existing HD channels have moved to the 500 range at this point. In my area, as I said in a previous post, CBS HD, and ABC HD are two of the examples that were moved. Here is what gets me a little miffed. The two channels are there and work fine however, there is no guide data. How damm hard is it to fix this? Sure as heck doesn't take 4 days. I would also bet this is going to take a great deal longer.

Judging by Tivo's lack of accepting responsibility and speed of resolution in this matter, I will probably be talking with my checkbook soon. My Tivo experience hasn't been the best with the pixelization issue and very sluggish performance problems also added in for good measure. Really makes me feel good I paid a premium for such a questionable product.


----------



## FiosUser (Nov 16, 2007)

I am in Southern California and have just had the opposite problem happen to me.

My Tivo shows the guide data for the new lineup, but however, Verizon has not made the lineup change yet. 

I have both a Tivo and a Verizon DVR. The Tivo has all the future guide data now and my Verizon DVR has the current guide data. 

I end up with the same type of problem (all my season passes, etc. are screwed up and I can't tell what is on what channel).

So, this leads me to believe Verizon will be making the lineup change very soon if Tribune has already changed the guide data. (Sooner than the 10/9 date posted above).

I haven't seen anyone else have this problem before so I thought I would share.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

askewed said:


> Hi sorry for taking long to get back to you all... I'm a stay-at-home dad and my daughter had gymnastics.
> 
> TiVo tried to blame Verizon. I told them that, "they knew this was coming" the CSR said, "no we didn't". I responded that many people that I was aware of called TiVo in advance to make sure that they knew and further that, "I can understand it happening the first time but this mess keeps happening county to county every time Verizon starts the conversion. I asked her why they haven't gotten out ahead of the situation. Then she tried to shift the blame onto Tribune and when that didn't work she offered me a one month refund.
> 
> ...


It's great that folks are complaining to Tivo and struggling along for awhile.

It's a lot easier to find a nearby zip code that has the right (or at least close) FIOS lineup and rerun guided setup and use that.

IIRC, I used 08055. Seems to work fine. Some of the PBS stations are wrong, but the major networks in Philly are there as are the sports channels and premiums.

I also sent the links to the new and old FIOS lineups as soon as I found out about them, and nothing happened.

Am I happy about having to rerun GS on multiple Tivos? Not at all, but at least they're still working. I'll check back in a week or so with one of the S2s I have to see when that gets updated.


----------



## dcpmark (Feb 8, 2006)

FiosUser said:


> I am in Southern California and have just had the opposite problem happen to me.
> 
> My Tivo shows the guide data for the new lineup, but however, Verizon has not made the lineup change yet.
> 
> ...


You missed my post just a few threads down:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=404962

The problem is that as of last night, Tribune HASN'T changed the guide data for my zip code. Go to Zap2it.com and check for your zip. TiVO just changed the channels to show the realignment and additional channels, and is attempting to get guide data from Tribune under the new system, but Tribune's own data program show no change to FIOS in the area.


----------



## davidwestcott (Apr 7, 2008)

This is crazy, I've been thinking that the cablecards must have wacked out because all of my HD channels (800's) were gone, and ended up with some travel food show recorded under Jon Stewart!!! Well downloaded the 'new' SE Pa Verizon channel line ups, were they going to tell us, or if they did I didn't get the letter, anyway compared it to the Southern NJ and like others have said it's very very close. I redid the guided set up with the 08055 zip (mine is 18901 - Doylestown) and it's working very well! Unfortunately it didn't take to the season pass shows so I had to go back and redo them, but at least I now know what happened. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

davidwestcott said:


> This is crazy, I've been thinking that the cablecards must have wacked out because all of my HD channels (800's) were gone, and ended up with some travel food show recorded under Jon Stewart!!! Well downloaded the 'new' SE Pa Verizon channel line ups, were they going to tell us, or if they did I didn't get the letter, anyway compared it to the Southern NJ and like others have said it's very very close. I redid the guided set up with the 08055 zip (mine is 18901 - Doylestown) and it's working very well! Unfortunately it didn't take to the season pass shows so I had to go back and redo them, but at least I now know what happened. Thanks for the help!


SPs should have been converted over.

I'll be curious to see when the SE PA update hits. I'm leaving one S2 unchanged as a semaphore


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

davidwestcott said:


> were they going to tell us, or if they did I didn't get the letter


I got a letter _and_ a phone call. There's also a message on my one Verizon set-top box, along with notices in its guide. This all came well before the actual realignment here (scheduled for the 22nd).

Of course I already knew, from DSLReports.com and here.


----------



## necrotaur (Feb 26, 2008)

[rant]

You know, like the rest of you, I find it quite infuriating that I submitted the lineup changes to TiVo using their lineup issues form over two weeks ago to inform them of this change. Sure, I can use an alternate zip, but it screws up my sports listings and I really shouldn't have to.

[/rant]


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

All I can say is "my wife and kids are pissed!" 

... and that makes my life difficult.


Pony, tell ops to get there **** together! You are taking quite a black eye on this one and it was entirely preventable.


----------



## hooper (Sep 22, 2007)

Just checked zap2it.com for my zip outside of Philly and it looks like the realligned channels (somewhat) are now showing. Most notably STILL missing are ABC and CBS. They don't have channel numbers???


----------



## ChickenCheese (Sep 8, 2003)

I just called TiVo again because the zip they originally told me to use is missing channels. Now they tell me to use 19061. I'm setting it up now. Ughh. This is so frustrating.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

ChickenCheese said:


> I just called TiVo again because the zip they originally told me to use is missing channels. Now they tell me to use 19061. I'm setting it up now. Ughh. This is so frustrating.


08055 worked really well for me. I'm in SE PA.


----------



## askewed (Sep 12, 2000)

My guide looks correct as of Saturday night. 08691


----------



## moonscape (Jul 3, 2004)

i have the opposite problem. comcast has 'coming' lineup changes but sent the info on the changes already, so half of my season passes are wrong (they were assigned to OTA channels) and comcast has no idea when the changes they already sent info about will actually occur.

gotta love comcast.


----------



## ChickenCheese (Sep 8, 2003)

Gregor said:


> 08055 worked really well for me. I'm in SE PA.


Thanks. I'm on 08055 right now. Everything looks good. Of course the zip code tivo gave me was not quite good enough. Again. I wasted about 2 hours calling them and getting "wrong" zip codes from them.


----------



## kcc64 (Nov 15, 2005)

I have the updated guide in zip 18901. Came through yesterday (Saturday) during the day.

I had switched one of my boxes over to 08055 (which I have now switched back), and can't wait for Verizon to update the network hardware in our area to get the extra HD channels they have. FX in HD would be nice.


----------



## necrotaur (Feb 26, 2008)

Since I ranted, I'd thought I'd post that as of the 1:30 call this morning, the channels lined up correctly. Zip: 19320


----------



## bill94 (Sep 14, 2006)

As of last night zip code 08610 in central New Jersey, the line up is now correct.


----------



## mute (Sep 19, 2007)

My tivo picked up correct guide data this morning in area code 19460. I also noticed that Speed HD & Travel HD are there, but weren't listed on the guide sent by Verizon. Speed is black at the moment, but Travel channel is good to go.


----------



## bill94 (Sep 14, 2006)

Speed HD is black for me also.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

19380 is working, Speed HD is dark as well. 

On the bonus side, we picked up HistoryHD and SciFiHD, among others.


----------



## ChickenCheese (Sep 8, 2003)

I'll have to check tonight to see if 19425 is working. I switched over both of my TiVo's to 08055 so I wouldn't miss anything.


----------



## jconnell (Sep 12, 2008)

19702 is STILL not fixed. 7 days and counting. Guess I'll call again.


----------



## adamwsh (Oct 22, 2002)

Mine updated on Sunday. Both my Series 2s and my HD.


----------



## jcostom (Mar 6, 2002)

I've been getting bounced around all over Verizon with this problem. Finally tonight, I spoke with a guy who's been by far the best person I've spoken to over at Vz to date. That said, my TBS HD still does not work.

Verizon has blamed everyone from TiVo to the Tooth Fairy, but my 552 remains black with the "You may need a CableCARD..." message. I've got guide data for TBS HD, my neighbors get TBS HD, my friends in Cherry Hill and Medford get it as well. It's blindingly obvious what the problem is -- my cablecards are not authorized to tune 552. I've explained this until blue in the face, but they just don't get it. I had one guy tell me that I should just sell my TiVo and get their sucky DVR. I did have one guy tell me that the VZ DVR is very much inferior to TiVo, and they should just work a deal out with TiVo like Comcast and DirecTV.  Another one over there suggested I call in and ask to have my 2 single streams replaced with a single multistream card.

So, what I need to find is someone with 2 Single Stream cards in a TiVo HD or S3 in Marlton, NJ (08053) that can tune TBS HD (552). Reply here, PM me, whatever. I'll be in your debt.


----------



## HD_Dude (Sep 11, 2006)

Here in Bethesda MD, (suburban DC) The entire FIOS channel lineup changed at midnight 9/22. Great additions...including a lot more HD channels.

I have two Series 3 HD Tivos, each with two cablecards, as well as a cablecard in my Sony XBR HD set.

The TV, using its own cablecard, shows correct info on all the new channels...CNN HD on 600, etc.

But both Tivos are still on the old channels. So when my daughter's season pass of "The Suite Life" records, we get BET instead.

I sent Tivo an email about it...doubt I'm the only one!

I see by reading this thread that it should take a couple of days...I'll report back when it's all A-OK.


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

HD_Dude said:


> Here in Bethesda MD, (suburban DC) The entire FIOS channel lineup changed at midnight 9/22.


And their phone support people are as dumb as a bag of hammers on this. I just wanted to know a couple of the channel number changes so I could do manual recordings... but NOOOOOOO, they're too eff'ing stupid to even be able to tell even that. Grrrr.... and their website that does lookups by zipcode is BROKEN.

WHEN will the Tivo lineup make the change? There are a LOT of channels that have been shuffled around. Will this require re-doing all the season passes? I seriously hope not....

Meanwhile, WHEN WILL WE GET THE RIGHT GUIDE DATA?


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

Just got off the phone with Tivo support. They advised re-running the guided setup using the 10001 zipcode, then selecting the "Verizon FIOS New York Plus" selection. This will get the right guide data on the right channels but will have incorrect station names listed. It's possible some actual "local" program guide info might be wrong (as in a local show). But it should be correct for everything else.

That just leaves the question of when will we get the actual correct guide data for our zipcode (20817)? I can live with using 10001 for now, but want a long-term fix.

Now to see what mess I'm faced with in the season passes...


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

wkearney99 said:


> Just got off the phone with Tivo support. They advised re-running the guided setup using the 10001 zipcode, then selecting the "Verizon FIOS New York Plus" selection. This will get the right guide data on the right channels but will have incorrect station names listed. It's possible some actual "local" program guide info might be wrong (as in a local show). But it should be correct for everything else.
> 
> That just leaves the question of when will we get the actual correct guide data for our zipcode (20817)? I can live with using 10001 for now, but want a long-term fix.
> 
> Now to see what mess I'm faced with in the season passes...


Folks are reporting that using 21004 and selecting Verizon Howard/Anne Arundel (Rockville) will get you pretty close, including locals. 10001 sounds like Long Island and won't be helpful for locals.

Your Season Passes will automatically map to the new lineup - you shouldn't have to do anyting special.


----------



## spellow (Oct 31, 2003)

rocko said:


> Folks are reporting that using 21004 and selecting Verizon Howard/Anne Arundel (Rockville) will get you pretty close, including locals. 10001 sounds like Long Island and won't be helpful for locals.
> 
> Your Season Passes will automatically map to the new lineup - you shouldn't have to do anyting special.


That 21004 zip code did not work for me at all, said no cable providers in that area.


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

The recent moves on FIOS are aligning all markets on the same channels. So for the major networks it'll work quite well. For local stations, or local programming on those network affiliate channels, yes it would be a problem. But, on balance between now and when they get their eff'ing act together it's a reasonable stop-gap. I'll take the ability to handle my season passes on major stations at the sacrifice of missing some podunk local channels and guide. For now anyway.


----------



## nemein (Jul 3, 2008)

spellow said:


> That 21004 zip code did not work for me at all, said no cable providers in that area.


That's cause it should be 21044


----------



## Claire94 (Dec 25, 2006)

Fios realigned Monday 9/22after midnight. I ran the set up early Monday using a Columbia Md. zip--21044-- and Viola!! Everything behaved perfectly and all recordings are on time and on the new channels. And all channels seem to be there. I believe that Ann Arundel got their new TiVo channel guide within a couple of days, so I'll realign to my DC metro in a couple of days. 

Thanks to all who went before and suffered the agonies of this realignment. Many lessons were learned so it was easier for us.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

wkearney99 said:


> and their website that does lookups by zipcode is BROKEN.


It works. It's just that, instead of hitting Enter in the zip code field, like you'd logically do, you have to click on the "Go" button.

Also, Verizon should've sent you a paper copy of the new lineup a while back.


----------



## naybag (Feb 23, 2005)

Honestly. Could Fios have picked a worst time to update their lineup? So I gained a bunch of channels I will never watch, and have missed at least 4 shows on the network channels because of teh switch!! 

Any other time of year, I would have been ecstatic about all the extra channels. Now I am less than enthused.


----------



## greggt007 (Dec 9, 2005)

i still dont have my lineup correct or straightened out. is there anyway to manually record a time/channel online? the channel i want to record is not in my current lineup so i cant even choose channel 507, for example, to record whatever the wrong guide data has.


----------



## Claire94 (Dec 25, 2006)

Greggt--The only way to assure access to new channels for recording is to get yourself a correct Guide. Because Ann Arundel and Howard counties in MD already have completed their change over, their guide is available from TiVo and matches our programming/channels in NoVa except for having a few B'more stations. You have do do another Set Up for your Tivo and it takes about 30 mins (I have a Series 3 HD). Use a Columbia zip code (21044) instead of your NoVA zip. Once you have run that, you won't need to force time and channel as it will make all the changes for you automatically to capture all on your To Do list that occur after you have completed the set up. In a few days, we can run the set up again and have our NoVa specific line up which includes all those yummy government and public access stations. Good Luck.


----------



## greggt007 (Dec 9, 2005)

thanks claire. i ran the repeated setup last night with the columbia zip but chose fios wash metro, and as you can guess, that is incorrect and the same lineup as Nova. of course i had a ton of stuff to record last night and didnt have another hour to run through the guided setup. maybe tonight. it's pretty sweet not having tv for 3 or 4 days, thanks tivo/tribune


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

greggt007 said:


> thanks claire. i ran the repeated setup last night with the columbia zip but chose fios wash metro, and as you can guess, that is incorrect and the same lineup as Nova. of course i had a ton of stuff to record last night and didnt have another hour to run through the guided setup. maybe tonight. it's pretty sweet not having tv for 3 or 4 days, thanks tivo/tribune


You needed to pick the
Ann Arundel and Howard counties channel lineup. the FIOS Wash Metro lineup will always be the same. The zipcode you enter has no effect on it.
The zipcode only determines what lineups you can choose from.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Claire94 said:


> Because Ann Arundel and Howard counties in MD already have completed their change over, their guide is available from TiVo and matches our programming/channels in NoVa except for having a few B'more stations.


And missing WDCA and WDCW. (You may not notice this, because they still show up, via the CableCards providing the identifiers. However, they have no guide data.)


----------



## HD_Dude (Sep 11, 2006)

I live in Bethesda, and like everyone in 20817 and other Bethesda zip codes, Tivo hasn't caught up with the FIOS upgrade yet.

So thanks to this thread, I tried the 21044 zip code on both of my Series 3 Tivo's, and then chose "Verizon FIOS Washington DC Metro"...not Howard/Anne Arundel... and it worked perfectly. All the DC channels, all their guide data, and everything else, too.

And yes, all my season passes migrated automatically to the new channels. I didn't have to do a thing.

Will I eventually re-set my Tivos to 20817? Sure, if I'm sitting around, bored, with absolutely nothing to do. No rush, because it's all working perfectly. 

True, when FIOS did a major HD upgrade, Tivo was asleep at the wheel. But I'm not upset about it. There was an easy work-around, so I'm happy.


----------



## jaybarr (Apr 19, 2005)

When anyone on this thread discovers that the Verizon lineups are fixed, please post with your area for all the rest to know it's okay to switch back. If I try in a few days with success, I'll let you know.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Yes the FIOS DC lineup was correct last night. I did the guided setup again on my four TiVos on FIOS with my proper zipcode and chose the DC lineup and all the channels came up properly.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

HD_Dude said:


> So thanks to this thread, I tried the 21044 zip code on both of my Series 3 Tivo's, and then chose "Verizon FIOS Washington DC Metro"...not Howard/Anne Arundel... and it worked perfectly.


You probably could've achieved the same result (with less effort) by forcing a daily call. I'd suggest always trying that before rerunning guided setup.

I strongly suspect that all of Washington Metro is fixed now, but I can only vouch for Laurel (20707). Of course, they broke some things, too.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Yes the DC lineup is correct now. It wasn't on Monday.


----------



## HD_Dude (Sep 11, 2006)

wmcbrine said:


> You probably could've achieved the same result (with less effort) by forcing a daily call. I'd suggest always trying that before rerunning guided setup.


Nope. When I tried it the daily call didn't work. The only fix was the zip replacement.

But no worries. It's all good now.


----------



## rdoherty2 (Dec 31, 2005)

There are a couple of minor glitches with the new Washington Metro channel lineup. 

The lineup which Verizon mailed and the one which is now on their website shows 4 StarzHD channels, 3 ShowtimeHD channels, and 2 TMCHD channels. The downloaded guide shows only one of each and only one of each is viewable.

The downloaded guide shows the three Baltimore broadcast HD channels, 511 (broadcast 11), 512 (broadcast 2), and 513 (broadcast 13). None of them are actually there. They need to be disabled manually. 

Channel 1846 (Music Choice Opera) is not Opera, although 1937 (Urge Opera) is.

These are the only problems I've noticed in the first few days with the new lineup.

-- 
Bob.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The Baltimore channels have been removed from the lineup, at least that's what the message on my tiVos showed. I would never know about the music channels since I've never listend to them.


----------



## HD_Dude (Sep 11, 2006)

BTW, Weather Channel's HD picture is just plain unbelievable. Their maps, their set and their graphics have more punch than any other HD newscast I've seen. It's my new HD demo station....it's that good.

But, the gain in PQ comes with a loss in content...the 'Locals on the 8's' is in HD, but it's no longer local. Rather, it shows the rotating national outlook, with selected cities thrown in. Just like it was when I had DirecTV. 

I understand completely...there are approximately 215 local markets in the US, and there's probably no way they can do HD graphics for every one.

CNN, on the other hand, now has an HD channel with zero, absolutely zero HD content. All it has is the side extenders...so its 4X3 ratio will now fit a 16X9 screen. So lame. I mean, I understand CNN gets tons of news footage from around the world...most of it from phones and old camcorders. So I don't expect the field tapes to be in HD. But come on, guys, invest in a HD studio camera or two, and the related gear.


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

HD_Dude said:


> BTW, Weather Channel's HD picture is just plain unbelievable. Their maps, their set and their graphics have more punch than any other HD newscast I've seen. It's my new HD demo station....it's that good.
> 
> But, the gain in PQ comes with a loss in content...the 'Locals on the 8's' is in HD, but it's no longer local. Rather, it shows the rotating national outlook, with selected cities thrown in. Just like it was when I had DirecTV.
> 
> ...


All of the studio stuff in in HD and is impressive to say the least.


----------



## HD_Dude (Sep 11, 2006)

rocko said:


> All of the studio stuff in in HD and is impressive to say the least.


You're right.... many of CNN's studio newscasts are now in HD. And yes, it looks excellent.

However, lots of their other shows, those little half-hour or hour programs on a variety of topics, from politics to money to the media, are not in HD.

That tells me they've invested in the HD studio cameras and related live HD transmitting gear, but not in any HD digital storage gear. In other words, CNN can broadcast HD live from their studios, but they can't record an HD broadcast to be played back later.

Not a complaint, just an observation. As I mentioned before, CNN has so much content, from so many sources, getting it all in HD is impossible.

One more word for FIOS: Thanks! This new lineup is wonderful.


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

More changes afoot:

http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6601796.html

They're going to drop the Premier for ExtremeHD !


----------



## Dana_B (Jul 18, 2004)

Dmon4u said:


> More changes afoot:
> 
> http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6601796.html
> 
> They're going to drop the Premier for ExtremeHD !


I called Verizon yesterday and ordered the ExtremeHD package. First time I placed the order they said the channels would show up later that day. Called Verizon tech support back 7 hours later to inquire about my order. (I was not getting the channels) They did not see the order and asked me for my order #. I didn't have one.

So if you order the new ExtremeHD or any other Verizon package be sure to get an order #.

Placed the order again and had the channels within a minute. Was actually still on the phone with them.

My TiVo a couple of days ago showed the new channel lineup.

TiVoHD Fios cablecards
1gig internal upgrade


----------

